# My Alfine Winter Bike



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

My Alfine's been great, so I made it into my version of my ideal winter bike, which has the following:
- Alfine 8s hub gear
- Alfine dynamo front light
- Homemade 800lm dynamo front light (with 400lm, long burning standlight!)
- Rigid forks (no servicing
- Frame with EBB for easy chain tension
- Ergon grips for max bloodflow & warm hands
- A cool polish & white colour scheme!
- Tubeless tyre setup for reliability

OK, so the colour scheme may not be the most winter friendly, but I love the result. There are a few more pics on my blog here, but here it is:





































So far it's been great through the mud & slop, my service regime on the other hand has been super slack (well, non-existant !) but the bike keeps tucking on. Good times :thumbsup:


----------



## GiovanniPeletonni82 (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome! What a beautiful bike. How much snow do you get in your part of the UK?

Now go ride it like ya' stole it!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That's a fine looking bike! I've had an Alfine on one of my bikes for 3 years now and love it. I see your frame is chromed. That looks great. 

Drew


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Nice ride. I especially like the deanamo. That is extraordinarily cool. About how much did the whole deanamo project run you?


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

Corporal Punishment said:


> Nice ride. I especially like the deanamo. That is extraordinarily cool. About how much did the whole deanamo project run you?


There's a little more on the deanamo on the light forum HERE or on my blog HERE if you want to read about it.

The cost can be "not a lot at all", but really depends on the bin of LEDs you chose and the amount and duration of standlight power you want. If you go for a light to be seen by when stationary for commuting, then they can be really cheap. If you demand no flicker, bright light and walking speed and a standlight you can ride by for a minutes even if the wheel isn't turning, you can make them as pricey as a battery light, but certainly no more, even including the hub. They are way more robust, you don;t need a charger (opr mains if you do multi day rides or trips!) The engineering development time is much, much greater though. They are also super robust too, no finicky electronics, no flash programable i/c chips or massive complexity and, with a developed, elegant circuit, very few soldered joints.


----------

